# Suffolk or Italian Heavy Draft?



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think he is a Suffolk.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

well, he's not full-bred. i thought he looked kind of like one. what does he look like he might be?


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Well yea, I'm saying he doesn't look like the Suffolk as his other breed. Sorry, I tend to be vague. 

Thats a tricky one, he could be Suffolk but very unlikely as that tends to be on of the rarer draft breeds.


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

oh, i didn't know that. i don't really need to know what he is, i was just wondering. so if anyone knows TELL ME!


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I think belgian or percheron is more likely. For the sake of argument, I'll say belgian Some better body shots might help, but its often hard to tell with draft crosses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure what an Italian heavy draft is but it doesnt look like a suffolk.

Where did he come from?


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

i'm not sure where he came from. I don't think he's belgian because those horses are palominos, right? all the belgian crosses i've seen are all palominos.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

They come in other flavors

This guy, for example is perch/belgian:









Not sure what this boy's other half is, but he's part-belgian:









Belgian/tb here:









Belgian/hackney:









Belgian, percheron, clydesdale and shire crosses are probably the most common here in the states...something about the shape of his head just says belgian or percheron to me.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Sara said:


> They come in other flavors
> 
> This guy, for example is perch/belgian:
> 
> ...


Love the first pic of the bay. Gorgeous!


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Nah, your traditional Belgian is chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, and maybe a blaze. We have a Belgian Farm right down the road from us. I LOVE those horses. Now that Epona is clearly one in Zelda, I really want one. I only kind of wanted one before. And I could even show it in the open classes at the local shows I go to. 

The question I was going to ask was how common are the breeds you suggested in the area he might have come from? Belgians, for example, are relatively common. I don't think I had even heard of those breeds you mentioned before this thread(don't really look into drafts all that much).


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

LadyDreamer said:


> Nah, your traditional Belgian is chestnut with a flaxen mane and tail, and maybe a blaze. We have a Belgian Farm right down the road from us.


You are definitely correct there, I just meant that belgian crosses can be other colors


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh yeah definitely. I should have been more specific myself. Maybe it was that "Nah" I don't know. 

Those are very pretty crosses too. I like the Hackney cross the best. I don't know if you would know or not, but is that crossed with a hackney pony or a Hackney horse? I hope pony(because the horses need to be developed more, I think) but doubt it.


----------

